

I'm looking for start-up advice! - thecommonage

I've got some seed money and a social media analytics focus.  What would you do with mid five figures? Also, you're not a developer - yet. Anyone out there with strong opinions?
======
Travis
I'd take a list of 3-10 ideas and sort them based on different criteria, like
"estimated cost", "my knowledge of the field", "potential for profit",
"intellectual engagement", etc.

Out of that, a few ideas will bubble to the surface. Start talking with people
about those ideas. Dig a little deeper into the numbers and assumptions behind
them. Find a cofounder (most difficult part). Design an MVP and do Steve
Blank's Customer Development process.

------
vaksel
I'm not clear, are you asking for startup advice, or are you offering it?

~~~
thecommonage
oops - asking. Just fixed the title.

